# Solar Projects



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been reading about the billions of dollars that the federal government has appropriated for the construction of NEW solar projects, but hey must be started by December 31st to receive the benefits. There are 21 in the Southern California area with 9 of those to have boilers along with the arrays.From what has been reported a majority of these projects will be union(such as the state line project which need 1200+ electrical manpower) What I ponder is with only a couple hundred out of work state certified electrical workers union and or nonunion, where will the thousands that will be needed to complete these jobs come from?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Meh-hico.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Miller _elex thank you for your reply jesting as it may be, I posted this info in an effort to see whom had a real interest in electrical work instead of slinging insults. The writing I see in the very near future of So-Cal is that there will so much work that all that want a job in the electrical field will have one with plenty of openings for travelers and those who wish to learn and ply the trade.There are large solar energy projects going up around the country in short order but all we see posted is bickering about who is better than the other when in reality we are all part of the same group "Humans" Of the three projects going up in the Blythe area one looks to be nonunion which will open about 400-500 jobs which I would only guess that some would have to be filled by people from out of town. By what the government has posted the LA area will have several new solar projects beginning before the end of the year(2 out of 18, 2 out of 428,1 out of 441 and maybe even one out of 11)
I have personally heard fears of not being able to man upcoming work in the So-Cal area yet most only wish to insult each other and try to harm each others feelings.(WHY?)


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Work is supposed to blow up BIG-TIME here too, calls going unfilled next year. Probably not time-jobs though. Nice to here it will be jamming somewhere else too. :thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Noah, I don't think people want to live and work in So Cal. The place is an overpriced dump. I lived there for two years, and understand why everyone keeps migrating north. The place has no long-term future.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Miller _elex thank you for your reply jesting as it may be, I posted this info in an effort to see whom had a real interest in electrical work instead of slinging insults. The writing I see in the very near future of So-Cal is that there will so much work that all that want a job in the electrical field will have one with plenty of openings for travelers and those who wish to learn and ply the trade.There are large solar energy projects going up around the country in short order but all we see posted is bickering about who is better than the other when in reality we are all part of the same group "Humans" Of the three projects going up in the Blythe area one looks to be nonunion which will open about 400-500 jobs which I would only guess that some would have to be filled by people from out of town. By what the government has posted the LA area will have several new solar projects beginning before the end of the year(2 out of 18, 2 out of 428,1 out of 441 and maybe even one out of 11)
> I have personally heard fears of not being able to man upcoming work in the So-Cal area yet most only wish to insult each other and try to harm each others feelings.(WHY?)


You need to get around more, there are other threads where this type of question, is posed all the time with intelligent debate, loose language, bater and fun abounds on a regular basis, with little or no discussion of union.

As for manning these jobs, during the nuke building boom it was not a problem, this will be a blip on the radar of unemployment and if more manpower is needed IN ALL SERIOUSNESS Miller pegged it.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> You need to get around more, there are other threads where this type of question, is posed all the time with intelligent debate, lose language, bater and fun abounds on a regular basis, with little or no discussion of union.
> 
> As for manning these jobs, during the nuke building boom it was not a problem, this will be a blip on the radar of unemployment and if more manpower is needed IN ALL SERIOUSNESS Miller pegged it.


Like I posted before it seems that a majority find more amusement in slander. Lose language(?) bater? do you mean blunt,diminish or what? As far as the nuclear boom, if you are referring to the late 70's to mid 80's What I do know is in Augusta Georgia area where I worked in the construction of Plant Vogtle manning all the other work was difficult to say the least.There were some that were working 3-12's on the week end shift at Vogtle and 4-10's in town(not just double booking but double jobbing) I myself remember donating my efforts on the week ends after working 4-10's during the week at Vogtle for a local contractor building the new Augusta jail but was having financial problems.During this boom that you claim will be a blip on the radar IN ALL SEROUSNESS you need to get out and travel a little bit to see what you have yet to experience (by your account) Brotherhood, now that would be a nice wake up call, Brian on the road.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Noah, I don't think people want to live and work in So Cal. The place is an overpriced dump. I lived there for two years, and understand why everyone keeps migrating north. The place has no long-term future.


Miller-elex with over 3 million in LA and another 2-3 million in the surrounding cities I will say you are mistaken, it is not the life for all, I will admit that but I live in Colton and at this post work at San Onofre which pays $39 and change on the check with the 3 month outage to start on Monday we are scheduled 6-12's+ to start. I signed the book on a Wednesday and caught out the next day.I guess every where around the USA where I have lived there have been some undesirable places where some people would prefer to stay away from so I would (stay away from those places) The magnitude of the boom that is projected is more than a blip on the radar as some one on the other coast suggested.If google large solar energy projects in so-cal and spend a little research time you will see the numbers that I have found. I also have heard the bay area has work on the horizon,and some parts of Washington(Moses Lake, Wenatchee,Everett) will need travelers to some extent. Good luck to you and your family where ever you end up.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

We are hearing rumors of a boom also, and things have been getting better. Our book 2 jumped by about 100 men in a months time. If the travelers are showing up in numbers then there may be some truth to the rumors.
Im not sure where you got your couple hundred out of work licensed men, we have about 200 out right now. On a positive note we were at 360 at the start of summer


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Like I posted before it seems that a majority find more amusement in slander. Lose language(?) bater? do you mean blunt,diminish or what? As far as the nuclear boom, if you are referring to the late 70's to mid 80's What I do know is in Augusta Georgia area where I worked in the construction of Plant Vogtle manning all the other work was difficult to say the least.There were some that were working 3-12's on the week end shift at Vogtle and 4-10's in town(not just double booking but double jobbing) I myself remember donating my efforts on the week ends after working 4-10's during the week at Vogtle for a local contractor building the new Augusta jail but was having financial problems.During this boom that you claim will be a blip on the radar IN ALL SEROUSNESS you need to get out and travel a little bit to see what you have yet to experience (by your account) Brotherhood, now that would be a nice wake up call, Brian on the road.


DO YOU UNDERSTAND this is the union section? My point was MAYBE you should post in the appropriate section. But since you seem to know nothing about electricity and only have a bias slant on labor issues, it is not surprising you do not realize these sections exist.

As for traveling I have learned more traveling the country than you know about our trade, but that is not hard because I doubt you know ANYTHING about the trade.

In addition I just finished a 1600 mile trip around the east coast SOOOOOOO
BLOW ME you f*cking ass.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> DO YOU UNDERSTAND this is the union section? My point was MAYBE you should post in the appropriate section. But since you seem to know nothing about electricity and only have a bias slant on labor issues, it is not surprising you do not realize these sections exist.
> 
> As for traveling I have learned more traveling the country than you know about our trade, but that is not hard because I doubt you know ANYTHING about the trade.
> 
> ...


Really Brian do you think your last post relates that you have any intellect? Not only do you show how crude you are in your inner thoughts you also demonstrate exactly what I refer to about you having never experienced true Brotherhood therefore it must all be about the dollar.You really are getting trite with a reference that someone must not know the trade because they do not go to the same post that you visit(your family must really be proud of you. Now Brian if you have a wish self respect I am sure in all your travels we can arrange a meeting of sorts to see if you are as macho in person as behind a keyboard.I wish you well in life,by your post there are problems to be aware of.Good day Brian.I woder if your better half is aware of your gay desires?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Really Brian do you think your last post relates that you have any intellect? Not only do you show how crude you are in your inner thoughts you also demonstrate exactly what I refer to about you having never experienced true Brotherhood therefore it must all be about the dollar.You really are getting trite with a reference that someone must not know the trade because they do not go to the same post that you visit(your family must really be proud of you. Now Brian if you have a wish self respect I am sure in all your travels we can arrange a meeting of sorts to see if you are as macho in person as behind a keyboard.I wish you well in life,by your post there are problems to be aware of.Good day Brian.I woder if your better half is aware of your gay desires?


 
Look you come across TO ME, as a typical BROTHER you need the brotherhood to protect you and your lack of skills, I have seen no redeeming value IN ANYTHING you have posted, pretty much dribble from day one. Noah, in my opion you should be bounced from a site for professionals, you have yet to post anything in any electrical threads and what you post here is laughable. I think you are most likely the typical PIA on the job, contributing as much at work as you do here, nothing. 

As for macho I am no more or no less than anyone else, but I will call out a BS'er when I see one, and you seem to fit the bill.

I could be 100% wrong, but I doubt it.

Look we both have attacked each other, me after you because you are a twit, you after me for pointing out your lack of knowledge. BUT leave my family out of your remarks PLEASE.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> Really Brian do you think your last post relates that you have any intellect? Not only do you show how crude you are in your inner thoughts you also demonstrate exactly what I refer to about you having never experienced true Brotherhood therefore it must all be about the dollar.You really are getting trite with a reference that someone must not know the trade because they do not go to the same post that you visit(your family must really be proud of you. Now Brian if you have a wish self respect I am sure in all your travels we can arrange a meeting of sorts to see if you are as macho in person as behind a keyboard.I wish you well in life,by your post there are problems to be aware of.Good day Brian.I woder if your better half is aware of your gay desires?


You really don't contribute anything to this forum. :no:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> You really don't contribute anything to this forum. :no:


 Yet you have read my post and make the effort to reply. Brian your post directed at me, I took for a homosexual come on remark which yes did offend me but not to the point where I try to make rules up as I go about how others should or should not post. I do make personal efforts not to curse or go too deep in being offensive to others(out of respect for all not just the person referred) but if out of control you put a post that makes you appear that you are making a gay pass at me then yes I will wonder if the ones close to you realize that you are this way. The maturity arouses suspicions of where the heart is in a thread about upcoming work in Southern California. It appears more pleasure is reach by some slamming others than to merely helping others.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

:001_huh:


Brother Noah said:


> Yet you have read my post and make the effort to reply. Brian your post directed at me, I took for a homosexual come on remark which yes did offend me but not to the point where I try to make rules up as I go about how others should or should not post. I do make personal efforts not to curse or go too deep in being offensive to others(out of respect for all not just the person referred) but if out of control you put a post that makes you appear that you are making a gay pass at me then yes I will wonder if the ones close to you realize that you are this way. The maturity arouses suspicions of where the heart is in a thread about upcoming work in Southern California. It appears more pleasure is reach by some slamming others than to merely helping others.


:yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> :yawn::yawn::yawn:


Yes, I totally agree.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yes, I totally agree.


 Posting of a true toadie(yes man) I do appreciate brians accusations towards my lack of electrical knowledge as his defense from me calling him out on issues he is not in touch with yet post as if he is.It is a common human trait to select an area from which you feel comfortable as your battle field.Brian within your own post prove what I post in regards to your lack of knowing and or feeling the Brotherhood(an area I feel comfortable with) I am not asking for a ditto from any one, I merely posted about upcoming work (most of which will be union) (hence union section) looking for input of intellect in regards to this up coming solar work. There will be an opportunity for many in the next couple of years working within the solar field here in Southern California, so you can ignore,prepare, or proceed to sling slurs(I say entertain your self however you see fit)


----------

